# 2 new sigs



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

random, but I cant find too many renders or stocks that I like of MMA fighters.



















edit: heres another


----------



## ThomJarrrg (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow, the last one is the best! That colors and depth! Well done, congrats


----------

